# Alternative to Printful.



## rocklesson86 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi guys. I am looking for an alternative to printful. I want a fulfillment site immediately takes the customer's money and then just deposit's the profit amount you VS. taking money from account before taking the customer's money. I did a test order as a customer on my website and I paid 52 dollars total for the purchase. Printful likes to take the 52 dollars from you first to make the product before taking the 52 dollars from the customer which goes back to you. I wish printful had taken the 52 dollars from the customer and take money they needed to make the shirts plus shipping and give you the profits that you earned. Any recommendations?


----------



## tzar (Aug 23, 2017)

You take the money from the customer and then you pay the t-shirt fulfillment service it's part, that's how things work on Shopify. If you want to just take your part and forget about all this, just use Spreadshirt or a similar website because they take care of the payments for you.


----------

